

 @Xbox asks for support on fixing an Xbox - RyanZAG
http://i.imgur.com/VMPQKBm.jpg

======
RyanZAG
There's a lot of people who think that Microsoft isn't really astroturfing.
Hopefully this will be a bit of proof to show just how Microsoft's marketing
department works.

EDIT: In case you're wondering, this was meant to be posted under a shill
account. The tweet can then be answered quickly by Microsoft's twitter support
to show efficiency.

~~~
interpol_p
But you would expect them to have real support questions to answer.

A quick Twitter search for @XboxSupport shows a ton of easy-to-answer
questions posted every few minutes. Surely they could just cherry pick some
real questions?

~~~
RyanZAG
Maybe all those easy to answer questions are made in the same way as this one?

